# [PCGH-Ratgeber]: Modulare Wasserkühlung: Kühlkörper, Pumpen, Komplett-Sets



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. Oktober 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber]: Modulare Wasserkühlung: Kühlkörper, Pumpen, Komplett-Sets*

					Besonders in Gehäusen mit Glasfenster sorgen modulare Wasserkühlungen nicht nur für gutes Klima, sondern auch für eine tolle Optik. In unserem Test haben wir Wasserkühlungssets, Pumpen und - ganz neu - passende Kühlkörper für Prozessoren unter die Lupe genommen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *[PCGH-Ratgeber]: Modulare Wasserkühlung: Kühlkörper, Pumpen, Komplett-Sets*


----------

